# Anyone use finasteride (propecia) on cycle?



## c_adam35 (May 11, 2011)

Anyone use finasteride (propecia) on cycle i was thinking of using it and if so what doseage i think they come in 5mg tabs


----------



## yerg (May 11, 2011)

I took one a day 5mg....  I think there is another brand thats only 1mg? not sure tho.


----------



## VictorZ06 (May 12, 2011)

You don't to take it on cycle, only when off, IMHO.  I also get the 5mg tabs and I break them into four, giving me 1.25mg per dose.  That's enough for a daily dose.




/V


----------



## ROID (May 12, 2011)

I  had a prescription once and then it was recommended 1mg ED.

Worried about your hair or another reason.


----------



## Big Pimpin (May 12, 2011)

VictorZ06 said:


> You don't to take it on cycle, only when off, IMHO.  I also get the 5mg tabs and I break them into four, giving me 1.25mg per dose.  That's enough for a daily dose.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




^^^^

I learned this the hard way back in 2004.   In my case my gains were off by 50%.


----------



## XYZ (May 12, 2011)

Just a warning it will kill your libido.


----------



## c_adam35 (May 12, 2011)

Yea worried about dht conversion so take after cycle is there like a length of time i should take it?


----------



## zok37 (May 12, 2011)

I took 2mg of finasteride daily during my test cycle and lost very little hair. But when i started my pct the hair came down like crazy even though i was still taking finasteride . It's been a month past my pct and my hair is still falling


----------



## LightBearer (May 12, 2011)

zok37 said:


> I took 2mg of finasteride daily during my test cycle and lost very little hair. But when i started my pct the hair came down like crazy even though i was still taking finasteride . It's been a month past my pct and my hair is still falling



What's you're age and test dosage? And did u have hairloss from any previous cycles?


----------



## c_adam35 (May 13, 2011)

this is going to be my first cycle that would suck if i end up bald


----------



## Grozny (May 13, 2011)

Usually finasteride will present the conversion of testosterone to DHT, which would reduce its relative androgenicity, but if u use it with per example with some aas like anavar it won't effect the activity of Anavar at all.


----------



## WallsOfJericho (May 13, 2011)

I need to research more on this kinda stuff before I start my cycle as my hair is most important to me








http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v86/Kazmeister/bgbhtght.jpg


I dont think id have an issue though


----------



## c_adam35 (May 13, 2011)

Ok so im going to  run test e and d-bol so when would i take the finasteride?10 week cycle.


----------



## keith1569 (May 13, 2011)

i used to take 2.5mg a day on cycle and 1mg a day off..i didnt notice sides in terms of sex drive or gains or lack of from it.

i dont take it anymore when on or off cycle..hair loss was minimal for me, so figured i would save the money


----------

